# Introducing Holly's baby: IVY :)



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

This is Holly's doe w/blue eyes. We are calling her Ivy


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww....  I love that name! Congrats!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute!!! You planning on keeping her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...how cute...congrats...... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh What a doll-baby!! I love her!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How cute! Love their names too! Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty baby girl  She's a sweetie :hug:


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

What a little dollie.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute :thumb: Congrats :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a little doll! Congratulations!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Not only is she blue eyed (from sire) but she's polled too (from the dam). She's a keeper and she's the first born of 2012 so DH is already saying "you can't keep them all, lol"


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

She looks like a keeper to me for sure. I can't wait to see picture of how she matures. Very pretty!


----------

